# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget > سوال: چند تا سوال در مورد  wxWidget (خیلی مهم )

## GAME_BUILDER

سلام من چند تا سوال دارم در مورد wxWidget لطفا جوابمو بدین چون خیلی نیاز دارم 
ایا wxWidget قدرتمند تر هست یا qt  ؟؟ من میخام یک لول ادیتور بسازم برای موتور ogre3d لطفا بگین از کدومشون استفاده کنم wxWidget یا qt ؟؟
منابع اموزشی qt رو دارم ولی نه لینک دانلود wxWidget دارم و نه اموزششو و اصلا نمیدونم چیه و مثل چی کار میکنه میشه کمکم کنید ؟؟

----------


## brightening-eyes

wxWidgets شامل یه سری کنترل میشه
شما میتونی با Windos API توش برامه بنویسی
البته لازم نیست از WinAPI استفاده کنی
خودش کمکت میکنه.
اما برای لول ادیتور بهت wxWidgets رو پیشنهاد میکنم
چون سورس کنترلر Scintilla رو با اسم wxStyledTextCtrl داره
میتونی از 
اینجا
دانلودش کنی.
در ضمن منبع آموزشیش تو بخش downloads هست
و اینکه خیلی کار باهاش از QT راحت تره
بعدشم خوبیش اینه که غیر از ویندوز API میتونه از GTK, Android, MSDOS, Mack OSX, Motif, PomOS استفاده کنه.
تمام کامپایلرارو ساپورت میکنه
حجمشم به مراتب از QT کمتره
سرعتم که خدای سرعت چون همه چی رو ساپورت میکنه
در ضمن میتونی با یه ضره کدنویسی کنترلای مورد نظر خودت رو با هر شکلی که حال میکنی درست کنی.
مثلا wxCheckedComboBox
که امکان ادیت کردن و چک کردن هم داشته باشه.
یا wxCheckedRadioListbox, که مثلا از تو لیست باکس امکان انتخاب یکی یا چندتا وجود داشته باشه
یا wxListButton که بتونی تو لیستباکس دکمه قرار بدی.
خیلی قویه

----------

